# Powder Coaters recomended?



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Got a brush guard for the project montero and looking to restore it.
Might have to go the D-A w/80 grit way. But looking for reputable coaters to possibly go in that direction.

from beyond the pale...


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Coaters of Texas
713-824-3461
Oscar V.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Really pleased with work done by Allied Powder Coating

http://www.alliedpowder.com/


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Quality Coatings on Fairbanks North Houston can blast and powder coat anything. Very reasonable.:texasflag


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

www.3NailsPowderCoatings.com

Give Lucky a call.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

in pearland southern product finishing


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Decided to go Linex on everything, thanks to all though

from beyond the pale...


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

stryper said:


> Decided to go Linex on everything, thanks to all though
> 
> from beyond the pale...


Do I get this correctly: you asked about powder coating, but then decided to skip that all together and get everything covered with spray-in bed liner?

Curious regarding "beyond the pale", do you operate from outside the bounds of acceptable behavior?


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

That's funny,
Yes I decided to do the brushguard, trailer hitch, roofrack nerf bars and wheel lip mouldings in linex/rhinoguard
And it looks really cool and cost less and customer is happy.
And yes, I do feel there'is more than 1 way to skin a cat, as it were

from beyond the pale...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Well if you get tired of that bed liner call Brian at Bayou city powder coating . He's as good a guy as you'll find and does great work at a great price.

On the near side of the pale....


----------

